# Male Factor Failed Cycle



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got a phone call to tell me that none of my 16 eggs fertilised.

The clinic are dumbstruck and don't have any advice to offer in an attempt to improve the cycle next time around.

Me and hubby were trying to plan ahead so i phoned back but they weren't up for suggesting anything.

They even shot down my suggestion of a strong anti-oxidant because they hadn't heard of it - didn't want to make the situation "worse". Yes, worse than zero ferilisation...

I can't get the thought out of my mind that they can't fix the problem if they don't know what is wrong and they are clueless. They suggested a DNA Fragmentation test but if it can back indicating a problem then all they could suggest was anti-oxidants anyway.

I really don't what to do or what to think.

Is there anyone out there that has experience a similar situation?


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, just to offer an update to anyone reading this - basically there is nothing the clinic can do.

More diagnostics, but it would still be the exact same cycle repeated with nothing to do but keeping our fingers crossed...


----------



## Brambleash (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Loiuse
Just wanted to say   for your failed fertilisation. It is so tough.  I had a similar thing on my 1st IVF cycle and it was devastating.  For us the solution was ICSI but I realise that this is a different situation to yours.  I hope maybe some other ladies who have had failed fertilisation with ICSI might be able to offer you advice for your next cycle. 
Brambleash xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. I was starting to feel a bit invisible


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

sorry your were feeling a bit ignored. This board isn´t as busy as others and since its such an emotional board I think people feel happier posting when they have found some strength in themselves so they can support you properly.


We have sperm issues (and egg as it turns out) too and get terrible fertilization rates. We have always made it to transfer though and I can´t imagine how sad it must be not to get that far     . Having said that though each cycle has been different and out of 6 fresh tx with DHs sperm we got 2 eggs fertilize each time except on 2 cycles where we randomly got lots (we lost most by day 3 though) so you never know, your next cycle might turn out to be completely different ........ I very much hope so.


We have now switched to donor sperm after 7 failed cycles and we get much better fertilization rates but we still lose most by day 3 so looks like my eggs are duffers too.


What vits does your DH take? There are lots of things he can do to help but maybe he is doing that already? High dose, viits C&E, zinc and selinium. Try adding Q10 or maybe blueberry/cranberry as an antioxidant like you said. I´m not sure how it effects sperm, but people in the UK are often not getting enough VitD so if he is not outdoor so much or you are cycling again in winter then maybe investigate if vitD can help his swimmers ...... you should take it too btw.


Having said all that, on one cycle we got swimmers good enough for IVF instead of ICSI and it was the one cycle we did no prep for, no giving up drink, no rattling with vits or anything. We got a BFP that cycle (although lost it) and the only thing we had done different was to go on holiday and relax and have fun.


Sorry thats so long - making up for not replying yesterday   
Lots of luck with your next tx and I really hope this one was just unlucky and luck shines on you next time.
Katxxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Kat 

I've been on Pregnancare Conception for at least a year now - i've probably bought a couple of execs a yaught each by now 

Hubby is also on a male fertility supplement by Wellman.

I'm going to stick hubby on a herbal antioxidant in addition too 

I'm really sorry that it has been such a long struggle for you but i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------

